# What my son is up to.



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

This has nothing to do with RC. I am so proud of the way he has advanced playing the guitar I thought you guys might like to see him.

This is a Camp called Camp Jam. They attend for a week, 8hrs a day learning songs and how to play together and at the end of the week put on a concert.

He has only been playing for 2-1/2 years and this coming school year has been accepted to the Alabama School of Fine Arts in the music department playing Classical Guitar.

Andrew is the one playing the white guitar.

Drop him a good comment on his Youtube page.


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Cool video. Nice to see you encourage your son and his playing. Never got much support from my parents when I started on guitar as they always considered it an outlaw thing including all the heavy metal music I listened to at the time (and still do). That's cool he's getting into classical guitar, also. After I picked one up and started learning some simple songs, I found it more appealing than metal music. The simple songs I learned were as far as I went with it, though. The fingerstyle playing that accompanies the classic music got a little frustrating for me.

I'll leave a comment on his video when I get a chance. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Speaking of what kids are up to...

Just over a week ago, my son got his drivers license.

Two days a week, we take his GREAT GRANDFATHER to dinner...not generally anyplace special, but today we took him to ARBY's (I've never BEEN to this place here in town, and neither had my son)

While the 3 of us were sitting there, a guy walked in the looked somewhat familiar...

I'm an EX GM Mechanic - spent a dime working in the Cadillac Garage here in town!

The guy who came in was an old regular customer - in the 10 years I was there he'd bought 3 NEW Eldos. 

We talked cars a bit, and mechanic stuff (He's an old Studebaker Mechanic) 

He told me his newest car was the Cadillac XLR - I said COOL, that's my son's favorite car! He'll want a picture of it after dinner! 

The guy reached in his pocket and pulled out the KEYLESS Fob, and said HERE -- let him take it for a spin.... "Just bring it back" 

You should have seen the kids face drop to the floor! 

He was so beside himself that a guy would do this - a guy he had NO IDEA who it was...and we told him, he'd only had his license for a little over a week.

We took it for about a 3-4 mile ride - and the kid had a grin from EAR to EAR wheeling it w/ the TOP OFF and the wind blowing in his hair!


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd be grinning ear to ear too if I was driving a $90,000 Cadillac!


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

thats sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

ScottH said:


> This has nothing to do with RC. I am so proud of the way he has advanced playing the guitar I thought you guys might like to see him.
> 
> This is a Camp called Camp Jam. They attend for a week, 8hrs a day learning songs and how to play together and at the end of the week put on a concert.
> 
> ...


Cool. Really encourage the classical /mainstream /pop styles of music.He will be able to earn a living playing that stuff if he is into it.I have spent 25yrs playing and those are the only gigs that pay worth a damn. Playing rock you are lucky to get gigs in bars doing a 3 night stint for 50.00 + 5 drinks a night per guy bar tab.Tell him I said His 'tone' was great . the guyy playing the SG had some nasty punk sounding tone. trustme I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Anytime72 (Feb 20, 2003)

Awesome, Always wanted to learn how to play a guitar and Guitar Hero is the closest I will come. Tell great job and keep up the good work.

Walter


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

That is what got him started, Guitar Hero. Now the kid clan play almost anything. It has really been something to watch him grow with his talent. No telling where it will take him.


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Your son is awesome player, But that singer needs to quit smoking.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL!

He was trying to sound like the real thing.

IMO, not bad for a bunch of 14 year olds.


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

Awesome the boys got talent ... IM not even to get thru a song on Guitar hero


----------

